# Ariens 10ML35 Friction Disk



## ewils91 (Jun 12, 2006)

That is the way we used to do them at our shop. We used to drop the whole carriage assembly. Inspect all the bearings and bushings while your in there. If worn, these will sometimes cause a friction disk failure. I'd hate to see you go through the trouble of replacing the disk only to bave to do it again a couple storms from now.


----------



## n1naz (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok Thanks Sounds like a job for the warm days of summer. I will take a close look at the bearings and bushings while i have it torn apart. Any recommendations as to what Grease or lubricant should be used during re-assembly?


----------

